# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα με τροφοδοτικό απο Mitsubishi P66e

## angel_grig

Γεια σε ολους

Βαζω το θεμα εδω γιατι πιστευω οτι ταιριαζει καλυτερα-αλλιως ας το μεταφερουν οι διαχειριστες οπου ταιριαζει καλυτερα.
Το προβλημα υπαρχει στο τροφοδοτικο απο ενα video printer Mitsubishi P66e.Αυτο ειναι ενας θερμικος εκτυπωτης που παιρνει σημα composite και τυπωνει την εικονα (το συγκεκριμενο printer ειναι συνδεδεμενο με ενα υπερηχογραφο Toshiba).
To printer ειναι αυτο:

vp_Mit_P66E.JPG

Eπειδη το printer ηταν τελειως νεκρο το ανοιξα γιατι υποπτευθηκα το τροφοδοτικο.Αρχικα τσεκαρα τις ασφαλειες και τον διακοπτη on off που ηταν ΟΚ.
Η πλακετα ειναι αυτη:

power.jpg

Ο κατασκευαστης πολυ σωστα-αφου προκειται για ιατρικη συσκευη-εχει χωρισει το τροφοδοτικο σε 2 τμηματα το live και το isolated.
Bαζοντας το πολυμετρο μεταξυ των σημειων 1+8,2+8,και 3+8 η ταση που βρισκω ειναι 305v DC.Αν μετα βαλω το πολυμετρο στα σημεια Α εως Η δεν βρισκω ταση πουθενα (ουτε dc ουτε ac).Eπισης οταν το μηχανημα δεν ειναι στο ρευμα ολα τα σημεια απο το Α μεχρι το Η ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα μεταξυ τους.
Τι σημαινει αυτο?Μηπως το δευτερευων του μετ/στη εχει προβλημα?Oπτικα ο μετασχηματιστης φαινεται εδω με το βελακι:

power2.jpg 

Μηπως τελικα εχει προβλημα ο μετ/στης και γι'αυτο δεν τροφοδοτειται το isolated part?

Να πω εδω οτι ειμαι ερασιτεχνης οποτε συγχωρηστε μου τα τυχον λαθη/παραλειψεις/αποριες.

----------


## angel_grig

Tελικα πριν λιγο  καιρο ξανα-ασχοληθηκα και βρηκα την βλαβη:ηταν ο πυκνωτης c909 (κοκκινο βελος).Μολις τον αλλαξα λειτουργησε κανονικα.

power2.jpg

----------

